# Box,Tray,Wof



## Mattiderhund2 (13. August 2014)

As ist der unterschied zwischen boxed tray und wof prozessoren?


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2014)

Beim Boxed ist der Lüfter mitbei und du hast die volle Garantie.
Tray kommen ohne Lüfter bzw Originalverpackung und sind öfters auch Rückläufer etc haben dadurch auch eine verkürzte bzw gar keine Garantie sondern nur die Gewährleistung. 
WOF bedeutet einfach nur -> Without Original Fan, also er kommt ohne dem originalen Lüfter wie z.B. der Tray.


----------



## Nils_93 (13. August 2014)

Richtig was Robonator sagt. Oftmals tummeln sich unter den Tray CPUs auch OC Krüppel, sprich CPUs die schon übertaktet wurden und nicht den gewünschten Takt erreicht haben. Deshalb: Finger weg von Tray CPUs!


----------



## Westcoast (13. August 2014)

ich würde immer eine boxed cpu nehmen, weil diese neu sind und nicht gebraucht wurden. auch wenn man den standardkühler oft nicht nutzt.


----------



## cvzone (13. August 2014)

Wie schon erwähnt ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt die Garantie. Intel gibt auf Tray CPUs nur 1 Jahr, da diese für OEMs gedacht sind. Boxed sind Consumerprodukte die 3 (oder 5?) Jahre Garantie haben.


----------

